# What ure favourit belt colour



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

Mine is green because it the feeling of being a good karate ka.I like the feeling when i wear a green belt.What is ure favourite colour belt and why.This maybe a bad topic for some ppl.


----------



## Kempogeek (Mar 18, 2005)

So far my favorite belt color is the yellow belt. It was my very first exam and afterwards I felt good although there were some self doubts. I guess thats expected. For me receiving the new rank gave me a sense of personal achievement. That will be a day I'll always remember.     Best regards, Steve


----------



## BrandiJo (Mar 18, 2005)

my favorite would be green belt, one cus its my rank now but when i tested for it and got it i felt like i was finaly on my way to becomeing something, as a green belt things would start getting harder and more stuff would be required of me so i felt good finaly getting it.


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 19, 2005)

If i practice i will definetley catch with other guys that are ahead of me. I was a lazy guy for 4 years or sumthin.


----------



## searcher (Mar 19, 2005)

My favorite is my black and red panel belt.  I got it when I reached 5th dan.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 19, 2005)

My favorite might have been my white belt.  I had started to learn but had a long road ahead of me and I knew it.  I could see the possibilities of what I might become and my eyes and mind was full of wonders.


----------



## TimoS (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine is white, as it and black are the only colors I will wear.


----------



## Jussi Häkkinen (Mar 20, 2005)

White: All the good is ahead. Nice colour that doesn't set expectations.

  Brown: Down-to-earth colour. Preparing to enter the time when colour doesn't matter and studies change their course a bit.

 Black: A colour of a belt that doesn't give away the grade etc. but allows everyone to judge you by your skill and output instead of looking your waist.


----------



## searcher (Mar 21, 2005)

Jussi Häkkinen said:
			
		

> White: All the good is ahead. Nice colour that doesn't set expectations.
> 
> Brown: Down-to-earth colour. Preparing to enter the time when colour doesn't matter and studies change their course a bit.
> 
> Black: A colour of a belt that doesn't give away the grade etc. but allows everyone to judge you by your skill and output instead of looking your waist.


I like your point with the black belt.   You are right on with a plain black not letting prople judge by the belt you wear, and allow them to judge you by skill.   I will have to keep this in mind.


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 22, 2005)

I may get my next belt if i try my best and that will become my favourite belt. I hope i do good. ONe black belt said i will get my black belt beacuse i could block good. But my katas have to be better so im not sure.


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 22, 2005)

I like my belt to match my shoes... 

Paul


----------



## ppko (Mar 22, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I like my belt to match my shoes...
> 
> Paul


And also to hold up your pants....


----------



## Gangsta Abby (Mar 22, 2005)

My favourite belt is the blue belt

I like it because its the time when I could aknowledge karate.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 25, 2005)

I liked my Blue belt.  When I tested for it, it was the start of incorporating judo into our tests.  My Blue belt exam took almost 5 hours to do!!


----------

